# Lowe Roughneck 1755 Jet boat



## dearl (Jan 23, 2017)

Some of you may remember the mod on one of my personal boats the "HEAD HUNTER", If not I'll bring you up to speed. The boat is a 1755 Lowe roughneck tunnel hull, supporting a beast of a Mercury 90/65 2 stroke jet outboard. This thing is a rocket and running 6" of water is no problem. The previous mods were good for a while but it just wasn't what I was after. The purpose of this boat is to navigate some really shallow stretch's of river we fish, and it will do it but she was heavy, still running low 30's it was nose heavy and didn't react like it used too. I started the tear down before Christmas and intend to have her finished before March. Customer boats are coming in so I'll be moving her in and out the shop until then but I will be on it steady. The plan is a total rebuild, front to back, Permanent forward 19 gallon fuel cell, rear mounted dual battery's with charger, custom paint, hydraulic steering, the works. I know where I screwed up, I used .125 plate throughout the entire boat, it was rigid no doubt, but 1/8' plate is heavy, like 1.80 lbs.per sq. ft.The new mods will incorporate a mixture of .80 and .90 plate with more bracing. This plus weight distribution should get me back up to speed and better flotation at idle.

The Head hunter after the last Mods..... 







And this is the clean slate as of last week.....


----------



## dearl (Jan 23, 2017)

To give you and idea on the water level fluctuations, this is a shot of the boat sitting in the same spot the next day.




This is a 4' drop in 24 hours. This happens a lot during the summer and we fish a lot of overnight Tournaments in the summer so you can see the issue I'm working with.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 23, 2017)

Can you turn that thing around and get some pics of the pocket in the tunnel... Thx. Does the jetdrive sit in it like a prop would?


----------



## stinkfoot (Jan 24, 2017)

It sits like this....


----------



## dearl (Jan 24, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> It sits like this....



Exactly ^^^^ but mine has a 6" offset with the hydraulic jack plate, so I built a tunnel extension for mine. You can see it in this picture between the pods.





Got alittle done last night, got the forward deck framing in, waiting on the new fuel cell to finish this up. I cut the bow deck some to utilize the wasted space and give more deck room. It used to be squared off, looks better this way. Also got the motor removed to do some sanding for new paint. Rear deck is taking shape. The rear .80 bulk head is here, waiting to finish up welding the bracing, picking up the .90 plate Friday. Should look more like a boat this time next week.

Front deck before....



After....



Rear deck and live well bracing taking shape.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 24, 2017)

Very cool. ThankYouSir.


----------



## dearl (Jan 25, 2017)

Fuel tank and fuel fill came in yesterday, trying to get a feel for the bracing that's going to be needed. Going to finish cleaning up the front floor for primer and paint. .090 Plates ordered to finish the rear deck and construct the 40 gallon live well. I gotta move on this boat the rest of the week and weekend, got another big SeaArk coming in first of next week.


----------



## dearl (Jan 29, 2017)

Finished cleaning up the front bow area, got all my metal in and cut. Built the supports for the fuel tank. Front deck is complete. Hope to finish installing the 40 gallon live well and rear deck supports today. A good coat of etching primer and then its off the trailer and flipped for bottom prep and paint.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome work :beer:


----------



## dearl (Jan 29, 2017)

Well, that went smooth. Rear Deck is done, also got the truss built for battery support. Going to cover that with some .80 plate and screw it down. I still have some buffing to do but for the most part she's ready for primer on the inside. Hope to get at least 1 bulkhead in tonight, maybe 2 then she's got to come out the shop. Another Big SeaArk Mod starting tomorrow.

Battery support Truss....




40 gallon live well ready for water...




Truss installed....




From the rear...




From the front...


----------



## dearl (Jan 30, 2017)

I did manage to get 1 bulkhead installed last night, Probably going to install the rear bulkhead also before I flip it. Customers boat showed up a day early so probably be a week or so before I get back on the jet boat.


----------



## dearl (Feb 12, 2017)

Got back on the Jet boat finally. Got the hull off the trailer, flipped, bottom was prepped with zinc chromate, and 3 fresh coats of shiny black paint. The bottom had numerous imperfections in it from rocks we've "found" over the years, I got as many out as I could, a lot better than it was. I also Removed the old running boards off the trailer, installed new boards, new carpet and new trailer bunk slides.
Plan to get the boat back on the trailer tonight and start putting her back together. I got a huge live well to build and install in a 24/72 SeaArk next week, so I gotta move on this thing.


----------



## dearl (Feb 13, 2017)

Got the boat back on the trailer yesterday, Also the transom area was primed and painted, installed the rear bulk head, installed the fuel cell support plate. Started primering the area under the front deck, ran out of primer. Set the console temporarily to see where the fuel cell needs to be mounted permanently. Plan to cut the rear deck plate tonight, and finish sanding and primering the console, and mount the fuel cell.

Transom paint...






2 tone float pods...






Rear Bulkhead...



3/16" fuel tank support plate...






Console...


----------



## dearl (Feb 14, 2017)

Moving right along...Got the rear deck transom support plates broke and installed. Also managed to get the fuel cell permanently mounted. I installed a 1/4" rubber mat under the fuel tank to help cushion the tank and prevent movement then screwed it down. Plan is to get the rear deck plate cut today, and finish the console sanding and primering. I need to get my rigging tubes installed, I'm going with 2" rigid aluminum conduit up both sides, starboard will be rigging and electrical, port will be fuel and hydraulic lines.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 14, 2017)

Can't wait to see more progress on this. Looking awesome.


----------



## Lockndam25 (Feb 14, 2017)

WOW that's some nice fab work looking forward to seeing how it turns out, I fish down at table rock lake below the Dam and the water level drop a few feet in a few hours, lost a few props and went to a jet and it worked out great.


----------



## dearl (Feb 14, 2017)

If you fish the rivers around here you better have a jet, some ole timers still run props, but they know every rock in the river Lol. All my buddies run jets, mostly Yammi's but a few Merc's. Here's a low water shot of one of many rock shoals you have to cross to get to some good flathead waters. The gaps you see is where we run when the waters up, it'll come up a foot or 2 above those rocks but not much more.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm up the road in Halifax, VA. What river is that?


----------



## dearl (Feb 14, 2017)

Yadkin/Pee Dee


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 14, 2017)

I've been working on a trip down there for a couple of years. Each time I say I'm going but never make the time. Going mainly to check it out for bowfishing. I've got all the flatheads I need in my own backyard. 

Looks like a cool river. I always enjoy seeing new water and sights.


----------



## dearl (Feb 15, 2017)

Jonah You'd enjoy this one, the last dam is on Blewett Falls lake, after that its unobstructed all the way to the ocean. Lots of people make a float trip to Georgetown S.C, I hear it can be done in 1 long day but the way I figure it, its got to be more than 100 miles. I'd plan for 2 days. The North Carolina side is mostly rock but I've heard guys say once you cross into South Carolina its mud and sand. Let me know if you ever decide to head this way, I'll set you up with some good ramp locations.


----------



## dearl (Feb 15, 2017)

Got a little done last night, mounted the .080 plate for the battery trays and cut the rear deck plate. I still have to clean that up for a nice clean look, break the lip that meets the bulkhead, and cut the hole for the live well hatch. Once I get this primed, motor gets re-mounted and I'll start installing the live well fittings and mount the onboard charger. Got a lot of stuff ordered, once it arrives it will be wide open till she's done.

Battery tray perch...







Rear deck plate....


----------



## dearl (Feb 16, 2017)

Didn't get a lot done last night, Added some 2x2x1/4" angle to the knee braces for extra support. Primed and painted that. worked on cleaning up the rear deck plate, it fits real nice now. Cut the holes for the bilge pump though hull and live well fittings. My next move is to get the motor hung and rigging tubes installed, mount the battery trays with new group 29's and the onboard charger. Install the live well fittings, plus start working on getting the floor plate ready. My new rigging should be in next week, a lot is going to start happening real quick after that.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 16, 2017)

dearl said:


> Jonah You'd enjoy this one, the last dam is on Blewett Falls lake, after that its unobstructed all the way to the ocean. Lots of people make a float trip to Georgetown S.C, I hear it can be done in 1 long day but the way I figure it, its got to be more than 100 miles. I'd plan for 2 days. The North Carolina side is mostly rock but I've heard guys say once you cross into South Carolina its mud and sand. Let me know if you ever decide to head this way, I'll set you up with some good ramp locations.




I definitely appreciate it. If I make it down maybe we can work something out and you go with me. Take care, man. Boat is looking good.


----------



## dearl (Feb 19, 2017)

Took a few days off to go camping, got started on my rigging tubes today. Couldn't find 2" conduit so I had to settle for 1-1/2". Bent it to form the hull, stitched welded it in. Should have plenty of room for wires and rigging. My floor and front deck metal should be in this week, also some rigging and Hydraulic steering hoses, electrical goodies etc. I'm setting the splash date for March 11th.

Rigging Tubes....


----------



## dearl (Feb 20, 2017)

Did a little sanding and faring, got the inside, bow and gunnels primed and ready to paint. Running out of things to do until more parts get here. I really don't want to hang the motor until I paint the rear deck plate. Temps going to hit 80 this week, should be perfect for painting.


----------



## Lockndam25 (Feb 20, 2017)

WOW really looks great.


----------



## dearl (Feb 21, 2017)

Got the last coat of paint on the rear of the boat, nose, gunnels, and inside walls. mounted the onboard charger and mocked up the battery trays. Layed down some of the first of the 3 part stenciling, I'm not going overboard with the camo this time, trying to keep it simple.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 21, 2017)

You are making hay this one! Moving right along!


----------



## dearl (Feb 22, 2017)

Slowly but surely.... Got the battery trays mounted, installed my old batteries for now, hooked up the onboard charger, didn't think they would hold a charge but they do so I think I'll run these for now. Got the motor installed, engine harness ran, new power and ground wires and mounted the anchor light. These rigging tubes worked out great. Going to try and mount and wire both bilge pumps and wire the anchor light tonight Plus run the control wires for the jack plate. My Live well plumbing and control cables should be here this week, once that's in I can mount the rear deck permanently and paint it.


----------



## dearl (Feb 23, 2017)

Got a little done after work last night, Both bilge pumps are mounted and wired, I run 1 on the console switch and 1 automatic pump wired to my starting battery, that gives me 1000 gph total if needed. Its float operated, fishing at night, its cheap insurance knowing I have a pump that will come on if we spring a leak for some reason. Plus I have been caught in down pours where 1 - 500 gph pump just couldn't keep up. Got the anchor light in and wired, also the Jack plate relays are mounted/ switch wires ran to the front. Control cables come in today, I'll get those hooked up and ran tonight. Live well fittings coming in tomorrow, I'll spend tomorrow evening plumbing all that. Rigging wires are adding up, at least that much if not more still left to add.


----------



## dearl (Feb 24, 2017)

Got the control cables installed last night, I used the Teleflex extreme cables, and they are as described, very smooth. Also wired the jack plate, it functions perfect, wired the motor and tested, Turns over. Cut the front bulk head hatch and installed. Planning to plumb the live well tonight, plus run the fuel lines. Had a mix up with my deck and floor metal, looks like it will be Wed/Thursday of next week before I can get those, sucks too, puts me behind another week.


----------



## BigLuke (Feb 24, 2017)

Be careful with the auto bilge pump float switch when towing if it is directly wired to the battery. I left my switch on auto and when I pulled away from the ramp, my float switch flipped up and was running my bilge pump the whole way back to camp. When I got out of the car I heard a humming sound and found my pump running dry. Luckily it was only a 10 min drive, as it could have ended up much worse had I been driving longer. You may want to put it on a switch so you can shut it off when not needed.


----------



## mbweimar (Feb 24, 2017)

Damn you work fast! Looks great!


----------



## dearl (Feb 25, 2017)

BigLuke said:


> Be careful with the auto bilge pump float switch when towing if it is directly wired to the battery. I left my switch on auto and when I pulled away from the ramp, my float switch flipped up and was running my bilge pump the whole way back to camp. When I got out of the car I heard a humming sound and found my pump running dry. Luckily it was only a 10 min drive, as it could have ended up much worse had I been driving longer. You may want to put it on a switch so you can shut it off when not needed.



I'll keep that in mind, Thanks.



mbweimar said:


> Damn you work fast! Looks great!



Working on a deadline Brother Lol. March 18th is the first Lake Tx of the year, and I wont miss it. We won it last year with a 3 fish stringer for 95.7 lbs, all flatties!




That's me on the left with the International Harvester T-shirt, my nephew in the middle and my son is in the blue T-shirt on the right.

Managed to get the new fuel line and bulb installed last night, Primed the inside of the live well, added a coat of flat black paint. Live well fittings are in, plan on finishing that up tonight. Got eight red 4" LED lights to mount, 2 in the live well, 4 in the main floor area, and 2 on the front deck. Got the Hydraulic steering kit ordered yesterday, it should be here Wednesday, once installed I can button up the rear deck and paint it, Ordered my hatch lids Last Tuesday, they should be here next week also, its coming together pretty quick, I got boat work backing up, people getting tax money back, my phones ringing off the hook.


----------



## dearl (Feb 27, 2017)

Got a few things done over the weekend, Live well fittings are in, mounted 2 red LED lights in the live well. Also mounted 6 more around the gunnels. Mocked up the live well timer assembly, I still have to mount the switch for the live well lights. Electrical parts arrive today, and hydraulic steering will be in Wednesday, deck metal on Thursday, then its off to the races till she's done.


----------



## dearl (Feb 28, 2017)

Didn't get a lot done last night, finished wiring all the LED lights for the floor and front deck. This waiting on parts is killing me.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Mar 1, 2017)

Awesome build! Wish I had the fab skills and tools to do work like this.

What height is your transom? Looks like 20" and you used a jackplate to make up for the extra height of that motor?

I have a 1752 roughneck jet tunnel very similar to yours. My transom is 20" to top of tunnel. Currently have a 50/35 that's just not cutting it and I am debating between a merc 60/40 or 90/65 for sale locally. 

Any recommendations on which route to go? I'm not sure if the added weight of the 90 will cause me to regret it.


----------



## dearl (Mar 1, 2017)

gabeskillzz05 said:


> Awesome build! Wish I had the fab skills and tools to do work like this.
> 
> What height is your transom? Looks like 20" and you used a jackplate to make up for the extra height of that motor?
> 
> ...



Go with the 90 you won't regret it, mine weighs 318 lbs and the transom handles it fine. Actually my hull is rated for a 115, if I ever re power, that's what's going on it!


----------



## dearl (Mar 5, 2017)

Was off work for 4 days, got a lot accomplished. Started the 1st day off sanding and prepping the outside for paint, wind blowing like crazy, hard to keep the paper and tape on the boat. Paint and stenciling turned out good I think. 2nd day started on the floor and hydraulic steering. I insulated the floor area with sheet foam, not so much for flotation but for stability, and its solid. Started on my front deck plate, and bow coverings. Got all that installed, then mounted my live well timer, live well light switch, and wired all that. 3rd day mounted the console and installed key and kill switch, then the controls, adjusted everything out. 4th day I cut down a huge Pecan tree In the yard that lightening hit last year. Took most of the day to clean that up Lol, but so far she's looking more like a boat. I should be ready for a water test Friday or Saturday.


----------



## dearl (Mar 5, 2017)

As you can see I went with the black/red/camo theme, even sent my 2 position rod holders in and had them re-dipped with a red swirl. So far I'm happy with the color combination.


----------



## dearl (Mar 7, 2017)

Got the steering helm pump mounted last night, also mounted the custom switch panel and wired the nav./anchor light switch, bilge pump and courtesy lights. Sold my 998 to a friend, and ordering a new Helix 10 Mega SI today. 

One word of caution, if you ever decide to install hydraulic steering on your boat, be careful with the bleeder tee's mounted on the steering cylinder. My big arm Son accidently broke one installing the port side hose fitting. Luckily their readily available online @ $32.00 a pair. The replacements should be in tomorrow then I can finish the steering and move on to the fuel fill assembly. I'm still hoping to put her in the water Friday or Saturday.


----------



## dearl (Mar 8, 2017)

Got the fuel gauge installed and wired last night, Steering cylinders bleeders came in so I got them installed. Working on the fuel fill bezel now, hopefully finish the fuel tank fill hoses tonight plus get my running lights and grab rail installed. Still planning a splash on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## dearl (Mar 12, 2017)

Well, we got the steering bled and working perfect. Man I love this hydraulic steering, anyone that has run a jet knows how you have to stay on the wheel in current while you idle through shallows, I used to have to 2 hand this thing, not no more, I can drive this one with 2 fingers, its smooth too, no dead spots anywhere. Also got the new Helix 10 Mega Si installed. I've ran side image electronics since they first came out some years back, always Hummingbird. Boy they hit a home run with this one, screen is crystal clear even In bright sunlight, and the mega side image was worth the extra $500 bucks trust me. 

With all that done, me and my son put $40 bucks worth of high test In the new fuel cell and head to the closest ramp which is about 8 miles from the house. Get her off the trailer and I immediately like what I see, bows up, water line on the pods is good. I hit the key, bam fired right up. we idle through the shallows and I can tell she's gonna run real shallow now. Hit the main river, winds blowing pretty good but still managed to check out the steering real good make sure we had no issues, than nailed it...boy she jumped out the water and skint back, I managed 34 mph then the proposing came. The wind might have played a part In it but I'm happy with what I see so far. Throttle response is awesome, no hesitation at all anywhere. My son even said, this thing rides like a totally different boat. I'll probably take her back out early this week, and dial it in. If need be I can run my bait tank on the front bow to hold the nose down, I've done it before.

We come back home and start installing rod holders and the rear rod rack. Pretty much everything's done, my new live well and front deck hatch arrive tomorrow, I'll get those installed along with some paint on the front and rear decks, then I'm going fishing.


----------



## DPI (Mar 12, 2017)

The boat turned out great. Your craftsmanship is impressive and I enjoy reading your threads because of it.

What are you doing about a hatch? I need to get one fabbed for a bow mounted battery box I made.


----------



## dearl (Mar 12, 2017)

DPI said:


> The boat turned out great. Your craftsmanship is impressive and I enjoy reading your threads because of it.
> 
> What are you doing about a hatch? I need to get one fabbed for a bow mounted battery box I made.



Thank you. I ordered 2 custom hatch's from R&R design, 1 for the Live well and another for the Forward hatch, they are suppose to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## dearl (Mar 14, 2017)

Hatch lids came in yesterday, very nice work by R&R Design as usual. I prepped and painted the front deck and got the forward deck hatch installed last night, along with 2 more 12 volt accessory plugs on the rear bulk head. 1 was wired to the cranking battery and the other on the house battery. Planning to prep the rear deck and paint it and install the live well hatch tonight. Then all I have left to do is make the side plates to cover the ribs, I'll get to that after the Tournament, I got to put some thought into that one. I have an adjustable Bimini top that mounts to it, but I'm thinking of making a bracket to utilize the gunnel track instead. still up in the air on that one, until then she'll be ready to fish come Saturday.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 14, 2017)

Great build thanks for sharing =D>


----------



## DPI (Mar 14, 2017)

The hatch looks good. 

Would you mind measuring the mounting surface of the hatch frame to the lowest part of the hatch? I need to see how far they insert into the cutout because I have limited depth.

Also, do you happen to have the distance between the cutout and the hatch opening? I ordered a hatch yesterday and i was told the cutout was about 1.25" larger than the hatch opening.


----------



## dearl (Mar 14, 2017)

They are 1" deep. All of my hatch's are 2.5 inches total over the inside measurement.


----------



## DPI (Mar 14, 2017)

dearl said:


> They are 1" deep. All of my hatch's are 2.5 inches total over the inside measurement.


Perfect. Thanks for the information. I had to call R&R and change the size of mine so it would fit between the main support rails.


----------



## tomme boy (Mar 16, 2017)

that is a nice boat. Have you heard about running a vent in the tunnel? Supposed to give you a couple more MPH as it sucks the air out of the tunnel that gets trapped.They do this on a bunch of tunnel boats around here that run in a few shallow rivers.


----------



## dearl (Mar 19, 2017)

tomme boy said:


> that is a nice boat. Have you heard about running a vent in the tunnel? Supposed to give you a couple more MPH as it sucks the air out of the tunnel that gets trapped.They do this on a bunch of tunnel boats around here that run in a few shallow rivers.



I have heard of guys venting their tunnels, but everything I've heard is venting of prop tunnels, not sure how much improvement it would make on a jet tunnel like mine.


----------

